
'I'm terrified to leave the country' - bootload
http://money.cnn.com/2017/02/20/technology/banned-helena-price-immigration/index.html
======
jimmywanger
People are very bad at estimating the harm of low probability events.

The risk of not being allowed back in the country is on the order of magnitude
of being mauled by a grizzly bear. The odds of you getting hit by a car or
dying of heart disease are far greater.

If you're still scared, that's on you. Nobody can promise you freedom from
fear.

------
IanDrake
It's hard to take people seriously when they're a US citizen but afraid to
leave the country because of the travel ban.

You're a US citizen... try to understand what that means and stop being acting
like a victim...because you aren't one.

Pretending you may not be allowed back into the country is just causing more
confusion and spreading fear to people who have nothing to fear.

On the other hand, if you are not a US citizen and from a banned country, I'm
sorry. Just like every other country on earth we have rules about entering
ours. Sometimes these rules aren't favorable for you and that sucks. Earth is
a big place though and the ban will not last forever.

~~~
toomuchtodo
If you are a US citizen, you can always return to the United States, but you
can be detained by CBP with no recourse.

EDIT: See my below comment. It is not known how long CBP can detain you for.
Also removed "indefinitely" from my above statement.

~~~
IanDrake
No, not indefinitely. Stop spreading these lies.

~~~
toomuchtodo
You're right; it appears CBP can only hold you for so long, but no one knows
that that limit is (nor do they have to provide a reason for detaining you).

[https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/volokh-
conspiracy/wp/201...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/volokh-
conspiracy/wp/2017/02/13/can-federal-agents-detain-citizens-at-border-
checkpoints-until-they-disclose-their-smartphone-passcodes/)

"On one hand, the agents couldn’t detain Bikkannavar forever. Detaining a U.S.
citizen at the border is a Fourth Amendment seizure, and that seizure can’t be
unlimited. See United States v. Martinez-Fuerte, 428 U.S. 543 (1976)."

~~~
IanDrake
Thanks for your revision. At the border you still have the right to a lawyer
who can file a writ of habeas corpus.

Then you must be charged or released.

